

One year of tracking mouse movement and clicks - prawn
http://iamjonay.com/2012-oneyear/

======
deletes
Too bad the mouse was recorded when not moving, worse still it left big black
circles where useful data might be. Bad decision since you get nothing from
the circle, apart from "user is not using the computer" which is useless.

Other data looks pretty random apart from the main blob which is positioned
slightly off the center to the left and up.

Cool idea bad execution.

------
Groxx
Am I the only one interpreting this as more of an art piece than, I dunno,
something that should be put in D3 with a shiny explorer interface so you can
find out how many times they drew a smiley face at 3AM? Sheesh.

Neat imagery, and it makes me wonder what mine would look like :) I suspect
you could make out where my IDE/browser tabs usually reside.

------
friggeri
I have been doing something somehow similar for the past ~6 months by tracking
(per minute) the number of keystrokes, distance travelled by my mouse cursor,
number of clicks, active app, active wifi network and free disk space. I can't
wait to start visualizing these over time.

~~~
wereHamster
Can you share the scripts/tools which you are using?

~~~
friggeri
I might open source the app in the future.

------
RexRollman
It is interesting, although I am unsure of the value of this information.

Something I have started to do is to look at the finger prints on people's
touch devices. My wife's has an interesting pattern and it reflects her
obsession with Candy Crush.

------
germancito
Looks very cool but it's hard to give any meaning to the data

------
mark_integerdsv
Different colour for different apps would have been neat.

------
ygra
The video would probably be nicer to watch if each frame used a sliding window
into the data; that way the animation could be quite smooth instead.

